# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Henri & Long Island, NY

## Jim Kelly-Evans

7:00 AM Sunday: The storm appears to have shifted somewhat to the East. We currently have light rain and winds. A voluntary evacuation was announced, but we are sheltering in place here in Cherry Grove, Fire Island. We have provisions but power loss is the primary concern. Everything is battened down. We have neighbors also staying put. If we lose power I will be off the grid until it is restored. The house is 70 years old and has survived much stronger storms. The ocean is wild and the water is up to the foot of the dune, but we are in no danger of flooding on the ocean side thanks to our excellent dunes. Flooding bay side is what usually happens with storm surge and winds currently coming from the North. I'll be on line all day as long as we have power. I'll try to take some photos. For alive view of our downtown and ferry dock on the bay side facing North see: http://cherrygrovedock.com/

----------


## GramChop

Stay safe, y’all.

----------


## amyb

Started at 9pm and then quieted down. Light rain now. The eye and heavy winds and rain later starting at about 2pm.

Good news..downgraded from Hurricane 1 to tropical storm. Still a pain, but likely to result in less damage.

TAKE CARE!

----------


## GMP62

Stay safe, LI friends!

----------


## GramChop

> Started at 9pm and then quieted down. Light rain now. The eye and heavy winds and rain later starting at about 2pm.
> 
> Good news..*downgraded from Hurricane 1 to tropical storm*. Still a pain, but likely to result in less damage.
> 
> TAKE CARE!



This is good to read. Hang in there, friends.

----------


## elgreaux

hopefully the storm will subside and not do any damage or cause major power outages ...

----------


## cassidain

> Started at 9pm and then quieted down. Light rain now. The eye and heavy winds and rain later starting at about 2pm.
> 
> Good news..downgraded from Hurricane 1 to tropical storm. Still a pain, but likely to result in less damage.



hey! y'all might as well be in Saint-Barth if you're going to get tropical stormed on !

----------


## Jim A

> hey! y'all might as well be in Saint-Barth if you're going to get tropical stormed on !



That's exactly what I was thinking. Ironic for A&P to leave St Barth for Long Island and that's when the storm watch begins!

I either slept thru it or we didn't get the rain (Mid Westchester) that some others saw last night (Central Park set a one hour record last night). Even TS winds with saturated ground will be a concern for those with trees. Hopefully power stays on to run those sump pumps in my area

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

09:30 Update: Light rain and some heavier rain but light winds so far. Normally on a sunny August Sunday the beach would be full of visitors but today the water has covered the beach to the foot of the dune. The second photo shows the extensive dune system we have here in Cherry Grove. It has been cared for by the community for decades including the installation of snow fencing, beach grass planting and fertilization, and strong community educational efforts to keep people off the dunes.

----------


## JEK

So far so good! Thanks for the update and the dune preservation history

----------


## amyb

> So far so good! Thanks for the update and the dune preservation history



ditto...keep up the good preservation work on Fire Island

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Just in from our resident meteorologist: "The hurricane warning has been downgraded to a tropical storm warning, as Henri will most likely make landfall around Block Island shortly. The strongest winds are well east of us.  The Heavy rain should taper down this afternoon, although scattered showers will likely last into Monday.  The strongest will will occur between noon and 6pm with northwest winds of 25 possibly gusting to 50mph.  Tides will run above normal." Long Island has dodged the bullet this time!

----------


## NancySC

Thanks for the pix & info Jim, hope all in Henri's way stay safe, friends & family including Forum friends.  

Might you remember years ago in OCNJ when after Christmas, trees were put on the beaches to reinforce the dunes ?  Don't know if still 'recycle' that way or not.

----------


## GramChop

“Long Island has dodged the bullet this time.”

Beautiful words to read!!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> Thanks for the pix & info Jim, hope all in Henri's way stay safe, friends & family including Forum friends.  
> 
> Might you remember years ago in OCNJ when after Christmas, trees were put on the beaches to reinforce the dunes ?  Don't know if still 'recycle' that way or not.



Nancy, we do not permit that practice here, maybe in the distant past it was allowed, I'm not sure. But currently no dumping on the dunes is allowed.

----------


## NancySC

> Nancy, we do not permit that practice here, maybe in the distant past it was allowed, I'm not sure. But currently no dumping on the dunes is allowed.



The OCNJ government handled the trees being placed to prevent erosion...then, maybe not now.

----------


## amyb

The county used to place the Christmas trees along Jones Beach near their dunes.

----------


## Cwater

Well it is winding down now on Monday a.m.  Henri moved way east so we just experienced a day of rain here in Port Washington.  My vegetables were very happy. While it is still raining we are very happy that we dodged one this time

----------


## amyb

> Well it is winding down now on Monday a.m. .  While it is still raining and there are some heavy downpours we are very happy that we dodged one this time




I changed it a bit for Glen Cove coverage. The foliage is very green but all is soggy and puddles galore. All in all, quite grateful to see Henri downgraded from a hurricane to a tropical storm.

----------


## cec1

Very happy for all in having escaped a worse situation.

----------


## amyb

Enjoying your reports Dennis while wondering a lot about a tropical storm here on the Isle of Long.

----------

